# mas de una bocina en un estereo



## ivanel93 (Oct 31, 2010)

hola pues yo eh querido saber si es posible teniendo  un estero con 2 bocinas ( por le momento no se las especificaciones de las bocinas y del estereo pero mi pregunta llega, se puede conectar mas de una bocina o parlante por linea es decir en el canal izquierdo conectar 2 o 3 y igual en el otro? o necesito algo mas ? espero su respuesta


----------



## maton00 (Oct 31, 2010)

de hecho no hay limite, solo a menos de que el audio se deforme o, el amplificador oscile a frecuencias exorbitantes y se derrita ,pero es cuetion de cada gusto,puesto entre mas bocinas haya en Serie mas agudo se vuelve el sonido ,por asi decirlo y este disminuye su potencia.
saludos


----------



## ivanel93 (Oct 31, 2010)

ok los conecto en serie y es mas agudoy el sonido disminuye,
pero si los conecto en paralelo ??


----------



## maton00 (Oct 31, 2010)

el ampli se puede calentar,porque al bajar la resistencia de carga, los transistores de salida se comienzan a saturar y estos se calientan ,llegando a una futura malogracion del amplificador.
saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 31, 2010)

maton00 dijo:


> *de hecho no hay limite*, .
> saludos


 

De hecho si hay limites, todo amplificador tiene sus especificaciones, una de ellas es su resistencia de carga,  8 Ohms, $ Ohms e incluso algonos que soprtan 2 Ohms .



maton00 dijo:


> ,puesto entre mas bocinas haya en Serie mas agudo se vuelve el sonido ,por asi decirlo .
> saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 31, 2010)

maton00 dijo:


> ,puesto entre mas bocinas haya en Serie mas agudo se vuelve el sonido ,por asi decirlo .
> saludos


 
       



ivanel93 dijo:


> ok los conecto en serie y es mas agudoy el sonido disminuye,
> pero si los conecto en paralelo ??


 
Te recominedo no conectar mas de dos parlantes a cada salida si es que son de 8 Ohms, si son de 4 Ohms, solo uno por salida!!


----------



## juanchilp (Oct 31, 2010)

ivanel93, maton00 te dijó una atrosidad


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 31, 2010)

juanchilp dijo:


> ivanel93, maton00 te dijó una atrosidad


 
Coincido con vos!!!


----------



## maton00 (Nov 3, 2010)

estoy de acuerdo, devio de haber sido cuando me emborrache!!
lo que queria especificar era que a mayor carga resistiva menos potencia habra en la bocina, pero parece que las letras y el alcohol no convinan
saludos y espero no haber confundido a mas de 1


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 3, 2010)

Hola Ivanel, en realidad no hay límites, mientras mantengas la impedancia mínima que pueda soportar tu amplificador.
Por ejemplo, si soporta un minimo de 4 Ohms, podes poner 2 parlantes de 8 Ohms en paralelo. O dos de 2 Ohms en serie.
De esta manera, jugando con series y paralelos, podes conectarles muchos parlantes, siempre y cuando la suma de las series-paralelos te de 4 Ohms.
Por acá te vas a desasnar graficamente :

http://www.lenardaudio.com/education/05_speakers_3.html

Sds.


----------



## ivanel93 (Nov 4, 2010)

ohh , pues con la primera explicacion me quede de  pero, pues entiendo el estar asi conlleva a hacer cosas no deseadas jaja , pero bueno entonces en tal caso tendria que abrir, mi estereo y checar cuanta impedancia soporta, en tanto a esto como lo ubicaria?
puesto que no estoy muy relacionado con los amplif, o tendria que buscar algun operacional bueno espero una respuesta en tanto al enlace  "ehbressan" voy a checarlo gracias !


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 4, 2010)

ivanel93 dijo:


> pero bueno entonces en tal caso tendria que abrir, mi estereo y checar cuanta impedancia soporta, en tanto a esto como lo ubicaria?
> puesto que no estoy muy relacionado con los amplif, o tendria que buscar algun operacional bueno espero una respuesta en tanto al enlace "ehbressan" voy a checarlo gracias !


 

Tendrias que ubicar algo como esto!!


Saludos....


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 5, 2010)

ivanel93 dijo:


> ohh , pues con la primera explicacion me quede de  pero, pues entiendo el estar asi conlleva a hacer cosas no deseadas jaja , pero bueno entonces en tal caso tendria que abrir, mi estereo y checar cuanta impedancia soporta, en tanto a esto como lo ubicaria?
> puesto que no estoy muy relacionado con los amplif, o tendria que buscar algun operacional bueno espero una respuesta en tanto al enlace  "ehbressan" voy a checarlo gracias !



Si y fijate que si los Ohms del parlante son mayores que el mìnimo del ampli, no se te va a romper, solo se va a escuchar mas bajo, pero se va a calentar menos.
Ademàs, fijate en el link que te puse, que algo debe de decir sobre la distorsiòn al conectarlo de una u otra manera.........  fijate, cualquier duda, preguntà.
Sds.


----------

